# Pink Zebra Beauty Setup...



## Hemolymph (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi Guys,
I've been trying to find caresheets on the pink zebra beauty  (Eupalastrus campestratus)  <- wow.... i am going to need some practice on how to pronounce that one.....

And to be honest I've found ONE. I've searched in google, and I am just trying to find your personal set ups.
I've read this is a very hardy good spider.

Anyone have pictures of their setups ?
Does yours burrow deep ?  I've read humidity suggests 65-75%.
Would you say they prefer it on the drier side ?

I am going to get this lady out of the deli cup , and put her in a petpal with a temporary setup until I get some input =)

Thanks in advance !

I'll post pictures soon.

- Jeni


----------



## Yve (Feb 29, 2004)

here's one for you
http://arachnomania.net/caresheets/zebra.htm


----------



## Hemolymph (Feb 29, 2004)

I found a recipee for a really great substrate. I am using coconute fibre that I have  shreaded for like 20 minutes with my hands and left in a  big bowl to soak up water.... and i shreaded the coconut fibre about 4 weeks ago.. and hadn't added anymore "water" to it... in my substrate bowl .... and the picture taken today shows how moist it still is.
It is the same stuff in the b. smithi pic below that i am including because he just moulted and i wanna show him off =) 
anyway.. and  added to the coconut fibre is vermiculite.... and it makes the perfect mix.


----------



## Silver.x (Feb 29, 2004)

Yve, It's good to know you like the caresheet I wrote. Da_Illest and I are written more as we speak that are much more thorough, I hope you like them

Aidan


----------



## Yve (Feb 29, 2004)

Aidan, I like the caresheet cause its direct and covers the most important points....details are always a bonus but if they're not included I just ask about personal experiences online  Looking forward to seeing your new caresheets...

Hemolymph, I have a block of the coconut fibre that expands when water is added....I bought it for my snakes when I first got into them a few years back only to find out it was a hassle to clean.  Anyhow, what percentage of the fibre and vermiculite do you use? and can the spider burrow in it without it caving in?
I might give it a try...


----------



## bodc21 (Feb 29, 2004)

that is a nice looking pzb


----------



## Yve (Feb 29, 2004)

I should mention...I am currently using 50%organic potting soil and 50%peat moss..the only problem is that I have a hard time finding cricket remains in there...:? but I think its a pretty good substrate....my mex. redknee has constructed a nice little burrow in it and its holding up quite well.  I wouldn't mind trying the coconut simply because I have it on hand and vermiculite too.  It would easily be more than enough to fill half a dozen adult tanks.


----------



## manville (Feb 29, 2004)

yeah that is a nice looking PZB


----------



## Hemolymph (Feb 29, 2004)

Looking at the size, would you say she is close to being adult, or is already adult ?

I think I need to get out my tape measure !


----------



## Immortal_sin (Feb 29, 2004)

my female adult is about 5" or so. I keep mine on dry peat, with a water dish. Neither one of mine burrows.
Is it the lighting that is making yours look more like L striatus, or am I going senile?!


----------



## da_illest (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yve _
> *Aidan, I like the caresheet cause its direct and covers the most important points....details are always a bonus but if they're not included I just ask about personal experiences online  Looking forward to seeing your new caresheets...*


tru... but a lot of people are too lazy to ask online and others just don't.. like me when i first started! i figured that i should explain as a lot of people who are new won't have a clue as how to or what to use to keep their t's happy and alive, you know what i mean? i want to say use vermiculite and a piece of cork bark only to have *some* people who don't know much put a piece of wood lying on the substrate when it should be vertical.. just trying to keep 'em t's happy you know what i mean?


----------



## Yve (Feb 29, 2004)

i agree with you da_illest...I wrote a caresheet for ball pythons and it was about 4 pages long........I do like details and they will help people who might use that as their only source of education....personally I encourage people to read as many caresheets as they can find and then ask many questions and read through the information that public forums offer.  This is the best way to educate yourself and make good decisions in caring for whatever it is you keep.  I liked the caresheet I posted because it covers the basic and most important needs of the species for it to thrive....but ofcoarse the more info. you can offer the better the caresheet!


----------



## Hemolymph (Mar 1, 2004)

Wow, for the record.. I think my PZB is definatley a burrower. I came in just now after watching a movie.. and its  shifted the dirt everywhere and knocked over it's water dish. .....
I feel bad because I haven't given it enough substrate. I need to go out tomorow and buy more.... I think it would definatley burrow deep if it had the chance.. so I think I'll try a new set up.

Meanwhile I hope it doesn't stress out...

I am going to go watch her, because she is super active !!

- Jeni


p.s - holley.. its probably the lighting.. but her pink is very faint at the moment  anyway !


----------



## da_illest (Mar 1, 2004)

yve: you got it!  

Hemolymph: mine burrows too... and it's only 1/8" big...


----------

